# gnome Auflösung per Shell ändern



## Vatar (27. Januar 2007)

Klinkt komisch...aber dummerweise habe ich bei der Installation die Auflösung erhöht ohne zu testen (da der Monitor eigentlich noch höhrere verkraftet) und jetzt zeigt mir mein Monitor nur *ungültiges Signal* an!?

Wie kann ich das jetzt wieder änder? Ich dachte dass es vielleicht über die Shell gehen könnte indem ich die Auflösung dort irgendwo ändere

Danke


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

poste mal den Inhalt deiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf, dann kann man dir vielleicht helfen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Vatar (28. Januar 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> poste mal den Inhalt deiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf, dann kann man dir vielleicht helfen.


Werd ich machen, aber leider hab ich jetzt das Problem dass sich meine Kiste nicht mehr mit Knoppix starten lässt...da er sich immer bei eth1 (wireless) aufhängt und wenn ich mit failsafe starte geht sonst nix. Kenn jemand eine Knoppix-Bootoption mit der ich den wireless adapter weglassen kann?

Ansonsten muss ich wohl den Inhalt der Datei komplett manuell eintippen :-/

Danke


----------



## Vatar (28. Januar 2007)

Also ich habs jetzt doch mal händisch gemacht (kein c&p)


```
Section "Monitor"
  HorizSync     29-48
  Identifier        "Monitor[0]"
  ModeName    "1024X768@60HZ"
  Option           "DPMS"
  VendorName  "---> VESA"
  VertRefresh    45-60
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection

Section Modes
  Indetifier        "Modes[0]"
  Modeline       ....hier stehen dann die ganzes Modes
```

es scheint so als sei der Monitor noch auf 1024x768 auf 60Hz eingestellt, es sollte also kein Problem sein. Doch sobald der Anmeldebildschirm kommen sollte ist das Bild weg.

?


----------



## Vatar (29. Januar 2007)

*Auflösungsproblem gelöst aber Linux hängt sich auf?*

Also das Problem mit der Auflösung konnte ich über YAST ändern (hätte ich auch vorher drauf kommen können)

Jetzt hab ich aber noch das Problem das sich mein Linux aufhängt (ich dachte immer so was gibt es nicht). Ich habe dann auch erst einmal einen aktuellen ATI Treiber installiert aber das Problem besteht immer noch. Ich kann zwar die Maus noch bewegen aber sonst geht nichts mehr (reagiert auf keine klicks)

EDIT:
Ok, das Auflösungsproblem hat sich noch nicht erledigt...nach der Treiberinstallation wollte ich jetzt die Auflösung hochschrauben und siehe da, beim Test kommt eine Fehlermeldung und der log sagt folgendes (sorry, der is etwas länger)


```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X Window System Version 7.1.99.902 (7.2.0 RC 2)
Release Date: 13 November 2006
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.99.902
Build Operating System: openSUSE SUSE LINUX
Current Operating System: Linux Tux 2.6.18.2-34-default #1 SMP Mon Nov 27 11:46:27 UTC 2006 x86_64
Build Date: 28 November 2006
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, () unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.99.log", Time: Mon Jan 29 14:01:12 2007
(++) Using config file: "/var/lib/sax/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Layout[all]"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen[0]" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[0]"
(**) |   |-->Device "Device[0]"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard[0]"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse[1]"
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/PEX" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/misc" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/75dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/100dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/Type1" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latin7/75dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/japanese" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kwintv" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/misc" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/75dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ucs/100dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/misc" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/75dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/100dpi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/hellas/Type1" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/sgi" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xtest" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/opt/kde3/share/fonts" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/URW,
	/usr/share/fonts/Speedo,
	/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,
	/usr/share/fonts/truetype,
	/usr/share/fonts/uni:unscaled,
	unix/:7100
(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
(**) Input device list set to "/dev/gpmdata,/dev/input/mice"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/updates,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"
(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"
(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"
(**) Option "IgnoreABI" "on"
(**) Ignoring ABI Version
(**) Extension "DAMAGE" is disabled
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x79d7c0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(++) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
..gekürzt...
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so
(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.2
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font Type1
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "v4l"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//v4l_drv.so
(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 0.1.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "drm"
(II) LoadModule: "drm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libdrm.so
(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6
(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux
(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:
	...gekürzt, aber meine Karte is dabei...
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:59
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
(--) Chipset RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B) found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
..gekürzt...
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7c3d20
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	...gekürzt...
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"
(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000
(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B)" (Chipset = 0x4a4b)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)
(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfbe00000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.4
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: óî
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(II) Loading sub module "drm"
(II) LoadModule: "drm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libdrm.so
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection
(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR3
(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected
(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libddc.so
(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 7.1.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]
(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CTX  Model: 3700  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1998  Week: 0
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1
(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V
(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable
(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen
(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.10
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.627 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.588
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.059   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311
(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz
...gekürzt...
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 120  vid: 31793
(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 120  vid: 31813
(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 100  vid: 26721
(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 100  vid: 26737
(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297
(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 95 kHz,
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff000e98003700000000
(II) fglrx(0): 	000801011f241b6ee88a82a056479624
(II) fglrx(0): 	0f484fbfff80317c457c616871688199
(II) fglrx(0): 	a94f01010101100e80c020e01d102030
(II) fglrx(0): 	13005e0411000018f91520f830581f20
(II) fglrx(0): 	204013005e041100001eea2400604100
(II) fglrx(0): 	2830306013005e041100001e000000fd
(II) fglrx(0): 	0032a01e5fff000a20202020202000a4
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC
(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008
(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  3 power states available:
(II) fglrx(0):   1. 500/500MHz @ 0Hz [enable load balancing, overdrive]
(II) fglrx(0):   2. 398/500MHz @ 0Hz [enable load balancing, overdrive]
(II) fglrx(0):   3. 506/500MHz @ 0Hz [overclocked, enable load balancing, overdrive]

Backtrace:
0: /usr/sbin/xw(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x4889cd]
1: /lib64/libc.so.6 [0x2ac65a6135b0]

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

Auch den 3D Desktop (gnome) kann ich nicht benutzen, da er behauptet er wisse nicht ob die Karte Xgl unterstützt (ATI X800 XL PE)

SOS!!


----------

